# Haunt Forum Valentines 2009



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Post your 2009 Valentine wishes, pictures, poems etc here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Could this be a Cross-Over card?

"Hearty Christmas Greetings"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day to all.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are my Valentines to all my Sweethearts on Hauntforum. Hope you enjoy.

http://www.capnwacky.com/valentines/valcard1.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> Here are my Valentines to all my Sweethearts on Hauntforum. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> http://www.capnwacky.com/valentines/valcard1.html


OMG, those are hysterical!

I think I remember the pear-headed thing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

these have got to be the most freak valentine's cards ever....*shivers* 

anyway, happy valentines to everyone!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Valentines everyone... share today with someone you love.. it doesnt have to be a partner.. your cats, dogs, children, loved ones, friends, family (and of course, yourself in some cases )... Have a wonderful day!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day to all


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy V-day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


>


That's WAY too normal a Valentine for this site, Haunti:googly:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's WAY too normal a Valentine for this site, Haunti:googly:


They just look like rose petals. They are actually skin shavings soaked in red paint. There. Much Better.

You don't even want to know what the little white things are.


----------

